# Females eat more sweets than males?



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 27, 2004)

A study showing that female rats naturally eat more sweets than male rats:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2004/09/040924091410.htm

Any thoughts on this?  Does it correlate with women of our species?  If so, do you think its an adaptive mechanism designed to get more carbs for a fetus's growing brain?

Does this explain Feisty Mouse's penchant for ice cream?  


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Sep 27, 2004)

i think it just explains why all the ladies on this board are so sweet....



*rubs the brown stuff off his nose*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 27, 2004)

bignick - nice one.  

HHJH - I think my own ice cream obsession is a tangled tale of genetics, environment, family and regional cultural values, and the fact that ice cream is one of the best foods, ever.
Even more than steak.  *gasp!*


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 27, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> ...and the fact that ice cream is one of the best foods, ever.


This is the only justification necessary


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 27, 2004)

i dunno, I think my hubby and I are tied on that one.  But I probably require more chocolate than him.   Its a toss up, whether chocolate is better or ice cream is better.  Double chocolate chunk ice cream with peanut butter, there you go.... They must make all chocolate with Splenda!  TW


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Sep 27, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> i dunno, I think my hubby and I are tied on that one. But I probably require more chocolate than him. Its a toss up, whether chocolate is better or ice cream is better. Double chocolate chunk ice cream with peanut butter, there you go.... They must make all chocolate with Splenda! TW


No ties in my family   I can pound down a half gallon of Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough in one sitting if I'm not careful.

My wife on the other hand, likes a couple scoops of sherbet. :/  She's such an amateur


----------



## Storm (Sep 27, 2004)

MMMMmmmmmmm Chocolate....

Its not a sweet!!!!  Its a necessary part of all womens diets.  We must consume alot ot get the important nutrients and vitamins that we need. We must have it!!  No one can stop us!!  Its our fuel source.


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 28, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> the fact that ice cream is one of the best foods, ever.
> Even more than steak.  *gasp!*



BLASPHEMER!!!!

*faints*


----------



## Taimishu (Sep 28, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> bignick - nice one.
> 
> and the fact that ice cream is one of the best foods, ever.


The only reason needed and if it is also CHOCOLATE. 

David


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

got some mint chocolate in my freezer right now...not just the mint chocolate chip...but with a swirl of chocolate throughout...delicious


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 28, 2004)

:waah: Want ice cream!


:fanboy:   So gooood....

:whip1:  Where are the ice cream minions when you need them?!?!

(Note to self : must first get minions.)


----------



## Lisa (Sep 28, 2004)

mmmmm....sweets 

Icecream is good.  Chocolate is lovely, dark chocolate is heaven.  Some women prefer chocolate over.... well you can guess. 

I crave sweets, my husband can do without them.  It is definitely a hormonal thing.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 28, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> BLASPHEMER!!!!
> 
> *faints*


Wake up!  OUMoose!  We've found steak-flavored ice cream!  Now all creeds can live and eat in harmony.

*angelic choir sings*


----------



## PeachMonkey (Sep 28, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> ...the fact that ice cream is one of the best foods, ever.
> Even more than steak.  *gasp!*



MORE THAN STEAK?

I'm gonna have to pretend I don't even know you, Mouse!


----------



## bignick (Sep 28, 2004)

problem easily solved....steak and ice cream dinners...


and there was much rejoicing.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

yeah...the ladies may have the ice cream...and I'll dig on some steak...must have A1 Tabasco.... :fanboy:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

oh Puhleeeeeeease~!!  I have perched next to you whilst you devoured your Ben & Jerrys~!!!  And it wasn't Moooo flavored either~!!! *Pokes*


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 29, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...the ladies may have the ice cream...and I'll dig on some steak...must have A1 Tabasco.... :fanboy:


Now why do you want to go and ruin a steak like that?

Give me a nice 16oz porterhouse...  prefferably rare enough that there's still blood coming out... :fanboy:  Only way to eat beef. *nods*

Or, as I tell waiters, "knock off its horns, wipe its butt, and bring it to the table".


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> oh Puhleeeeeeease~!! I have perched next to you whilst you devoured your Ben & Jerrys~!!! And it wasn't Moooo flavored either~!!! *Pokes*


they don't make that flavor anymore, either...dirty, rotten sonsabitches...Apple Crumble...mmm...but I don't think beef flavored ice cream would be too appetizing...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Now why do you want to go and ruin a steak like that?
> 
> Give me a nice 16oz porterhouse... prefferably rare enough that there's still blood coming out... :fanboy: Only way to eat beef. *nods*
> 
> Or, as I tell waiters, "knock off its horns, wipe its butt, and bring it to the table".


don't think I could dig on a moozle that's still...well...mooing.   ...got to be sufficiently dead for me to eat it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

I think what it is really saying is women are all Rats.

Wait... uh...

<ducks>


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)




----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 29, 2004)

Mmmmmeeeergghhh?!?!?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Mmmmmeeeergghhh?!?!?


...I must use that the next time one of my professors asks a question I don't know the answer to....now...to learn how to pronounce it...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

choosing to ignore all reference to moozles.. *harumphs*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Sep 29, 2004)

I believe it is a noise that comes from deep within the person, and crescendos in an exclamation of...something.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

I have made that sound on occasion.. generally my mouth is full .. of ice cream


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

...I think I may have exclaimed that after slamming an appendage in a sliding glass door...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

*gives you a look*
gee we've done our usual and gotten way off topic.. I say~!

Females eat more sweets eh.. Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhh... not me~!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh My Gosh!  I just found this thread - how could i have missed it - containing two of my favorite food groups!!!  CHOCOLATE AND ICE CREAM!!!!  

I am on South Beach right now and these two are virtually taboo!!!!  But I am smart!!!!  I have found low carb chocolate by russell stover and low carb ice cream (baskin robbins).  Mint Chocolate Chip!!!!  Oh Yes!  I will not be defeated!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA!  Now if they made a chocolate steak with ice cream on top that would be just perfect!!  Puuurrrrffffeeecctttt!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 30, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Mmmmmeeeergghhh?!?!?


...what she said.......


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2004)

I want to know where to get A1 tobasco. Tobasco on ice cream can be fun.....


----------

